# New Translation of Rollock on Predestination



## Travis Fentiman (Nov 15, 2020)

There is a short tract in Latin on God’s decree of predestination by Robert Rollock, the early and formative Scottish theologian, which was left untranslated in his two volume _Select Works_. It has now been translated and made publicly available for the first time.

Rollock here treats of the important distinctions to be recognized within God’s decree of predestination, especially as it comes to be variously executed through time in providence. Of special interest might be his affirmation of God's eternal approval of the salvation of the reprobate, though it be undecreed, and decreed against:

“Approval without the decree belongs to all good things with respect to themselves, though they are not at any time realized, of which sort are the conversion, faith, and salvation of reprobates; which God surely approves of simply, but does not decree to come about… 1 Tim. 2:4, ‘Who will have all men to be saved, and to come unto the knowledge of the truth.’”​
Rollock’s early paradigm appears to have been influential through later reformed thought as reflections of it occur in later reformed scholastics, including in the _Metaphysical Disquisitions_ of Samuel Rutherford at the end of his Latin treatise on Providence. More on this can be explored on our page On God's Revealed Will.

Treat yourself to some of the best reformed theology extant:

Rollock, Robert – A Brief Instruction on the Eternal Approval & Disapproval of the Divine Mind 1593/4 6 pp. trans. Charles Johnson & Travis Fentiman​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 15, 2020)

It is always good to see more and more material translated into English. Thanks for your work (and please consider translating more works if you get the chance).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charles Johnson (Nov 16, 2020)

Seriously don't read it guys. I know one of the translators and he's one of those doesn't-celebrate-Christmas types.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 16, 2020)

Charles Johnson said:


> Seriously don't read it guys. I know one of the translators and he's one of those doesn't-celebrate-Christmas types.


That reverse psychology might actually work here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Nov 17, 2020)

Thank you for sharing. I am delighted to see more Rollock translated. I often dub him the "William Perkins of Scotland." He had an indelible mark on the Scottish Reformation. Rollock introduced expository preaching to Scotland and directly shaped a generation of preachers. 

We just finished translating his famous commentary on Ephesians. Hopefully, with you two translating this and our upcoming release, it will inspire more of his works to be translated.

For those interested in learning more, check out the links below. 

This is an interview on Rollock:








#75 Robert Rollock and the Covenant of Works


Breno Macedo | Greenville Seminary & Mt. Olive




www.sermonaudio.com





Another lecture by the same gentleman. It has the same title, but it is a different lecture. This one has more biographical details.








11 Robert Rollock & the Covenant of Works


Breno Macedo | Greenville Seminary & Mt. Olive




www.sermonaudio.com

Reactions: Like 3


----------

